# O-ATTY V2 - ODIS COLLECTION



## KZOR (21/7/17)

Seems like we have another atty available that promises and appears capable of spoiling the taste receptors.
Since i find 22mm BF attys to almost never disappoint i thought i would post this guy as well.




The O-Atty v2 is an adaption of Odis Collection & Design’s first RDA, the original O-Atty v1. The layout of the build deck has been redesigned with a 4 post system which uses grub screws without the use of clamps. This will allow for easier installations of either single or dual coil builds. Our signature angled air flow is still within the design to gather the vaper from below the coils and then surrounding it entirely on its way up towards the drip tip. The deck is now concaved which is better suited for when the included bottom feeder pin is installed to drain any excess e-liquid. The top cap is now two parts which incorporate air flow adjustment, as well as a single air hole option. To prevent rotation of the top cap when adjusting the air flow, there are locators around the deck to help keep it in position. Contacts, posts, and center pins are 24Kt gold-plated.

*Specs*

316 Stainless steel, Delrin, and PEEK construction
22mm diameter
Gold plated hardware
Signature angled air flow channels
Concave deck
BF Pin included
Updated 4 post design
2 piece top cap
Adjustable air flow
BF Pin included

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (21/7/17)

That looks great @KZOR 

I notice concave deck - i wonder how many other BF atties have concave decks
The cyclone went through a change where they made it a flat deck and many thought that was a step back.


----------



## KZOR (21/7/17)

@Silver 
What i really love about this deck is the airflow that goes down and hits the coils from the bottom up. Because the holes are angled up through the supports it should not leak at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/7/17)

KZOR said:


> @Silver
> What i really love about this deck is the airflow that goes down and hits the coils from the bottom up. Because the holes are angled up through the supports it should not leak at all.



I see what you saying
Looks great

Didnt the Cosmonaut or one of the other drippers you tried also have that angled airflow ?


----------



## KZOR (21/7/17)

Silver said:


> Didnt the Cosmonaut or one of the other drippers you tried also have that angled airflow ?


The Pulse had angled airflow but its problem was a increased airflow chamber reducing the flavour.
The wasp nano has diagonal airflow but height was the same resulting in a deeper juice well that also slightly increased the airflow chamber but still way smaller than the Pulse and hence the better flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (21/7/17)

KZOR said:


> Seems like we have another atty available that promises and appears capable of spoiling the taste receptors.
> Since i find 22mm BF attys to almost never disappoint i thought i would post this guy as well.
> 
> View attachment 101914
> ...



What a beauty... I've had my eye on this after scrolling through the Odis page posted somewhere on the forum with regards to the new billet box bridge. There's a 16mm version as well if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/7/17)

Boom.Ordered one !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (21/7/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Boom.Ordered one !!
> 
> View attachment 101924



Where did you order it from? I also want to get one.


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/7/17)

VapeSnow said:


> Where did you order it from? I also want to get one.


https://www.youvape.fr/home/2302-o-atty-v2-bf-rda-odis-collection-design.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (25/7/17)

I will just leave this here.

Think the Hadaly has been derailed.

This is a squonkers dream.Never seen an Atty drain like this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## zadiac (25/7/17)

Looks very interesting.


----------

